# Jane willis



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

My wife ( Belle and Petey's mommy) Pass away tonight. Its very hard we were married for 52 years. I had not said much about her health problems as I like this to be a happy place. I will write more later when I can handle it.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: I am so sorry. My heart is breaking, I am grieving myself, please know I will keep you in my prayers, it's so hard to lose one we love so very much. God Bless you


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:sorry:to hear such sad news


.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

:smcry: I am so sorry for your loss. We will be praying for you all. Please know that we are here if you need anything. May God be with you and offer you peace and comfort.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my goodness---what a shock! :crying::crying: I just had a msg. from her day before yesterday---she was trying to help me find a solution to Kitzi's issues.

I am so, so sorry. Thank you for letting us know---she was always kind & helpful here & we will miss her greatly. 52 years is a life-time to be together & I know you are heart-broken. Please accept my sincere condolences.

Please take your time but when you are doing better also let us know more---also how you & the pups are coping w/your loss. We give you a big group hug!:grouphug:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. Please accept my deepest sympathies.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Jane was a treasured member of our Spoiled Maltese community. Please know that we are all sharing your loss and keeping you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Addison,

I am so very sorry to hear this. I only heard her once on a video, when she was calling out to "belle belle". She had the sweetest voice. She will be missed; her kindness will be missed. Hold your little ones close during this difficult time, they will provide you some comfort.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss. Please know you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Please accept my very sincene and hearfelt condolences upon the loss of Jane .My thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad time.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Dear Addison, I'm so shocked and sorry to hear about Jane this morning. It is so sad to lose her and please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you and the pups.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

I am so very sorry. She was such a wonderful lady!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh no, I am so very sorry.
We will keep you in our prayers.
What a gift to spend 52 years with the one you love. Although it isn't nearly ever...long enough... you surely have so many wonderful memories. Hold on to the good times and take time to grieve.
She was a good Mommie and SM friend.
Hold Belle and Petey close and they will comfort you. 
I'm so very very sorry.
Big hugs to you, Belle, and Petey.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Addison, all night I wasn't able to sleep, I kept thinking about you. I kept praying for you. I would like to say a prayer for you.

Heavenly Father, we come to you with heavy hearts, it's such a shock to hear about Jane. Lord you blessed Addison and Jane with 52 years together, what a blessing that is, in the weeks, months and years, I ask Addison will find joy in his memories of the wonderful time he and Jane shared. Lord you know that deep hurt that goes right to one's soul, the pain that is so deep that it feels like your heart is breaking in two. Lord comfort Addison, Only you know the sorrow he is enduring. Bring family friends and loved ones around him. Lord I also ask that you would comfort Petey and Belle as they grieve their mommy, may they bring love and comfort to Addison, and he bring love and comfort to them. Lord may our Spoiled Maltese family join our prayers and good thoughts to Addison, may he come during these difficult times and read our posts and find love and peace in his broken heart. Lord give Addison your peace that only comes from you.
In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Addison, I'm so stunned reading this. I'm so very sorry for your loss...well, for the loss to all of us. :smcry: I had no idea she was ill. She will be missed I know by you, Belle and Petey so much and everyone whose life she touched. Know that we are all here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We took the dogs in to the hospital yesterday and her breathing improved while they were there but she went down hill from there. I hate COPD.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss. And yes, COPD is a terrible disease. I am a Respiratory Therapist and see everyday how devastating it is.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Addison, so sorry to hear of Jane's passing. Sending prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I am so sorry Addison. Thinking of you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry. She was such a dear member of this group and will be well remembered. Please accept my condolences on her passing, and I hope the happy memories will be the strongest for you. :grouphug:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news. Jane was such a kind, sweet lady. We will miss her so much.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG, I am so sorry to hear this....someone posted this on fb, and I had to come over here. I didn't know she was ill....and always enjoyed the cards you guys sent to Ava at the holidays. 

I can't even imagine what you are going through right now, but please know we are here thinking of you.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Addison :'( Jane will be very missed. Hugs to you and the fluffs during this sad time.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

This is such sad news. I am just heartbroken with this week of loss. May you find some comfortable that she is at peace and watching over you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dear Addison,

My heart is breaking for you with the passing of your beautiful wife, Jane. 

Jane was so loved by her Spoiled Maltese family. I pray you find peace and comfort ... and, that you will once again be able to smile with remembering fond memories of your beloved Jane. 

Your Spoiled Maltese family is here for you, Belle, and Petey.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

This is very sad news. So sorry for your loss, Addison.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you each and everyone of you. Your prayer and good wishes will help sustain me.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thinking of you tonight Addison, I'm praying for you


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Our kids have been so good to me. They keep checking in.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm checking back too to see how things are going w/Belle & Petey & Addison. I do know that dogs, just as people, grieve. I know my two would be lost without me and I without them. The human/dog bond is very strong. Sending loving prayers for Addison, Petey & Belle. Keeping you all close in our hearts at this great & terrible loss. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so very sorry Addison, such a terrible loss. I pray for you, and I just know that you and Belle and Petey will console each other. Jane will be missed by all of us at Spoiled Maltese, and we consider you family as well.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

The kids (dogs) appear to be grieving. Belle appears to be very sad. Does anyone know how long it lasts for dogs? Jane always said Belle was her heart dog. She has been so sick since Thanksgiving but kept plugging away.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry Addison. I can only imagine what a loss it is for you and your family. I hope that you are doing as well as can b expected, but also taking care of yourself. Sending you love and support during this extremely difficult time.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Addison, I personally think the grieving can go on for some time. It really depends on the pup. They also are feeling/picking up on your grief---in this case I am afraid that can't be helped. I wish I had some good advice but grief is something that is very individualistic. I am one who must go through deep bouts of grief when I lose someone significant to me. I can't just "put on a happy face." I feel deeply both joy & grief on a deep scale & they are intertwined so that if we deny one we must deny the other. 
If it is possible to get out & walk w/them or just play a simple game of tug of war or hide the treats---that might help. They need to feel your presence & know that you will be there for them, even in your pain. Sending loving hugs to you & to the babies.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Addison I am so sorry for you and Belle and Petey and your whole family.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Addison, I have not been able to stop thinking of you, Belle and Petey. Give them lots of love, I'm sure they sense the sadness and are wondering where Mommy is. Prayers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Addison, Belle and Petey, just coming by to check on you and say that I'm thinking about you, and sharing your sorrow. Jane will be greatly missed here on SM. I'm glad your kids are a comfort to you.


----------

